# I just can't find where I need to go......



## He77CAT (Sep 20, 2022)

Hopefully someone here can direct me to where in Workday I need to go.......  I'm trying to stop a chosen election of extra holdings that I have taken out of my checks.  I initiated it, but it looks like everything in workday has been updated and I'm not finding the area I need to go to.     

Thank you in advance.  Once I've gotten direction and I'm successful I will delete this posting....  thanks in advance  ----  He77Cat


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 20, 2022)

Paperless employee


----------



## He77CAT (Sep 20, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Paperless employee


I'm unable to locate a tab or an area that's under "paperless employee"


----------



## BrandonRM303 (Sep 20, 2022)

He77CAT said:


> I'm unable to locate a tab or an area that's under "paperless employee"


If your using the app it won’t work. Gotta go to the full website to get to the paperless employee tab.


----------

